
Measuring image similarity with N-dimensional vectors - filestack
https://blog.filestack.com/thoughts-and-knowledge/measuring-image-similarity-with-n-dimensional-vectors/
======
marcingaleza
That's smart! I wonder how'd it handle this :D
[https://vader.joemonster.org/upload/rik/18407862f6d8cffmachi...](https://vader.joemonster.org/upload/rik/18407862f6d8cffmachine_learning.jpg)

------
Runhearn
I wonder how this could be coupled with facial detection?

